# Suggested HIIT training on an exercise bike?



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Now that winter is upon us, I'm back in the gym. I don't ride my bike year round. 

Currently, I do a full body resistance training routine 3x per week. I absolutely hate hate hate static cardio machines. But now that I'm so fanatical about mountain biking, I really want to train hard this winter to prepare my body for an even funner season next summer. 

I'm looking to add a 15-20 minute HIIT routine on the exercise bike to end my full body workout sessions with. Any suggestions on how to go about this?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you trying to get better at riding a bike, or better at doing HIIT on a stationary bike? Because "train hard this winter" and "15-20 minute HIIT route on exercise bike" are not the same thing. I realize this may come across as harsh, but, that's the reality. 

If you devoted a bit more time to it than 15-20min, three times a week, you'd be much better off. I'm not saying it won't do anything, but that's less than/an hour of bike time a week. And, because you're trying to do HIIT, you'll likely plateau and then fall off the backside. HIIT is not sustainable for anyone, no matter their ability or background, if done right.

If you could double that amount of time, you could do a solid warmup (5min), some tempo (30min) and then a cooldown (5min). That would result in actual, real gains in fitness that won't be a flash in the pan like HIIT.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

The thing is, this HIIT session is added to a 1 1/2 - 2 hour workout session that involves heavy lifting. I do this at a pace that keeps my heart rate going steady throughout the routine. 

The HIIT is just something to end my workout with, and get some additional cardio out of it. I'm also not trying to win races or anything like that. Just looking for additional conditioning that won't require hour long cardio sessions.

EDIT: It's always a possibility that I would get more into the cardio and extend my sessions later. Just looking to get started without getting burnt out on long boring sessions. Time seems to stand still when I'm on a cardio machine.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Doing the hiit at the end of resistance is way better than not doing any cardio. Not surprisingly, if you google something like "20 min bike hiit workouts" you'll find many suggestions. I used to go to the gym and time it so I could do a 1 hr spin class after a workout. In spin, it's up to you how hard you go. I'd generally keep it in sweet-spot and add some HIIT. Of course some spin instructors do weird ****, so there is that.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I train DC style 3x a week followed by 20min of 1min high 2 min moderate on non leg days. On non training days 1 hour of steady state with HIIT if not followed a leg day. Weekends still get a ride in if not too cold.


----------



## TDLover (Sep 14, 2014)

If you are doing 1-1.5 hours of resistance training prior to the 20 min HIIT I don't think you understand what HIIT is. 

A 20min workout of HIIT is enough for a day of training, so you might as well do it in between your resistance training days so you can do them properly. 

Whatever workout you choose, your heart rate will cycle from almost maximum heart rate to "lower" in quick succession, if you fail to do this you are not doing HIIT training. Is this what you want to do?


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

TDLover said:


> Whatever workout you choose, your heart rate will cycle from almost maximum heart rate to "lower" in quick succession, if you fail to do this you are not doing HIIT training. Is this what you want to do?


This is the plan. I've never done HIIT before (or cardio for that matter), so I'm not sure what to expect on recovery. Are you saying HIIT requires as much recovery time as a resistance training session?


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

We can give you a basic outline of intervals which will benefit you significantly on the bike in the gym over a HIIT. 

One of of the sessions would technically be HIIT if you were doing microbursts. 


The only issue with just doing HIIT and your statements is, you are probably an ok fast twit h athlete and it’s easy and fun to do HIIT. I’m am/was the same way. You hate the other end of the spectrum because you may be bad at it, and quite frankly it’s more painful for an athlete like that. 

You will probably see large improvements by varying your session to include a Sweetspot session. Of a 2xFTP session in this time crunches training. 


Then when you get back in the bike you won’t be so out of shape and may be faster overall. 

Are you on a spin bike or a crappy Gym bike such as a lifetime or life fitness? The problem with these bikes is they can’t handle real micro yet power, so you end up doing 15 second intervals at a wattage you should probably do for 45s-1m. I know, because I travel a lot for work and am forced into hot hotel gyms. 

I’ll wait to hear what bike you are in before throwing much out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDLover (Sep 14, 2014)

GKelley said:


> This is the plan. I've never done HIIT before (or cardio for that matter), so I'm not sure what to expect on recovery. Are you saying HIIT requires as much recovery time as a resistance training session?


Yeah, that is sort of what I'm saying.

Your resistance training session should be long enough to deplete your glycogen stores, leaving nothing for your HIIT session.

A HIIT session without any glycogen stores is kind of useless, the HIIT session by itself should be enough to deplete your glycogen stores in 20-25 mins.

Doing them both together is just wrong on principle.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

FJSnoozer said:


> Are you on a spin bike or a crappy Gym bike such as a lifetime or life fitness? The problem with these bikes is they can't handle real micro yet power, so you end up doing 15 second intervals at a wattage you should probably do for 45s-1m. I know, because I travel a lot for work and am forced into hot hotel gyms.


This will be one of them crappy gym bikes.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

TDLover said:


> A HIIT session without any glycogen stores is kind of useless, the HIIT session by itself should be enough to deplete your glycogen stores in 20-25 mins.
> 
> Doing them both together is just wrong on principle.


I never considered that. It does make sense though. Maybe I'll do a slightly less intense form of HIIT.

If I get into it enough, it's possible I'll do some dedicated days. I just don't know yet. Anything's possible.


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

GKelley said:


> Now that winter is upon us, I'm back in the gym. I don't ride my bike year round.
> 
> Currently, I do a full body resistance training routine 3x per week. I absolutely hate hate hate static cardio machines. But now that I'm so fanatical about mountain biking, I really want to train hard this winter to prepare my body for an even funner season next summer.
> 
> I'm looking to add a 15-20 minute HIIT routine on the exercise bike to end my full body workout sessions with. Any suggestions on how to go about this?


A couple things I'd recommend based on year-round training and burnout:

Invest in a smart trainer (if you can) so you can 'play' Zwift, beats static trainers at the gym and they have easy to follow training plans. I don't love them, but better than nothing....

Use the winter time to cross train other sports that make more sense when it's cold and crappy out, obviously highly depending on where you live. I find running a lot easier, but but nordic or ski touring are great options too.

Or suck it up, invest in some good winter gear and get out on the bike. I've honestly had the best luck incorporating all of them and going with the flow a bit, what are my buds doing and what will weather allow.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

I found a beginner interval progression that I'm going to try. I think it will be a good way to start without going over-board. 

Intervals of 10 sprints.

Phase 1: 20s Sprints
40s Inactive recovery

Phase 2: 20s Sprints
40s Active recovery

Phase 3: 25s Sprints
35s Inactive or active recovery

Phase4: 30s Sprints
30s Inactive or active recovery


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

People here have more or less told you that you shouldn't do HIIT; it's not sustainable. Multiple people suggested alternative methods for actual progression.

Then, you state that you have basically no background in this, as you don't do "cardio". 

So, you're skipping all of the fundamental building blocks of cycling fitness and going straight to something that is going to destroy you, if done right, and almost certainly result in you coming out with very little, if any, fitness gains.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Le Duke said:


> People here have more or less told you that you shouldn't do HIIT; it's not sustainable. Multiple people suggested alternative methods for actual progression.
> 
> Then, you state that you have basically no background in this, as you don't do "cardio".
> 
> So, you're skipping all of the fundamental building blocks of cycling fitness and going straight to something that is going to destroy you, if done right, and almost certainly result in you coming out with very little, if any, fitness gains.


What are you on about?

There was a couple mentions that I shouldn't be too intense with it. Which I agree with. That doesn't mean that I'm just going to give it all up and trash the idea completely.... As if a few intervals of 20 SECOND sprints would kill me... LOL

Just kindly exit and get over yourself.


----------



## hesitationpoint (Aug 11, 2017)

I think what people are telling you is that HIIT in itself is not going to give you what you want for mountain biking. You need to build a base first which means low intensity Zone 1 to zone 2 riding for longer duration on the bike. Winter time is perfect for building base.

HIIT should be done closer to riding season to round out your fitness. Doing it at the beginning of winter could lead to burnout. Doing HIIT properly is painful and taxing on the body so you want to do it mainly to peak for key events.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

hesitationpoint said:


> I think what people are telling you is that HIIT in itself is not going to give you what you want for mountain biking. You need to build a base first which means low intensity Zone 1 to zone 2 riding for longer duration on the bike. Winter time is perfect for building base.
> 
> HIIT should be done closer to riding season to round out your fitness. Doing it at the beginning of winter could lead to burnout. Doing HIIT properly is painful and taxing on the body so you want to do it mainly to peak for key events.


I was focusing on HIIT because I'm trying to get the benefits of a 45-60 minute static session in less time. Admittedly, I really didn't think HIIT cardio could be that intense.

Maybe I will ditch the HIIT and do just 20 minutes. On top of my resistance training session, that should add up to some significant conditioning, and calorie burn. I do have a few pounds I could shed.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

If you're lifting an hour and a half without intra glucose. You're going to be miserable and overreach quickly. Unless you choose to go keto than you're going to be miserable for 3 weeks.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

GKelley said:


> What are you on about?
> 
> There was a couple mentions that I shouldn't be too intense with it. Which I agree with. That doesn't mean that I'm just going to give it all up and trash the idea completely.... As if a few intervals of 20 SECOND sprints would kill me... LOL
> 
> Just kindly exit and get over yourself.


I ran D1 track, and still hold a Pro license for XC racing. I'm no world beater, but I've done a good bit of hard riding and running in my day. As a result, I understand that my fitness has limits and that I have to build up to certain efforts; everyone else does, too. That's a bit of a universal truth.

If you think an actual 20s sprint effort is repeatable within a short period of time, let alone doing them as short rest intervals, I hope you have your will signed and affairs in order. Based on your previous comments, you are absolutely NOT prepared to engage in that kind of activity, and should consult a physician. Either you are using incorrect terminology to describe your proposed efforts or you simply do not understand the physiological toll a series of efforts like that would take on even a well trained body.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Le Duke said:


> I ran D1 track, and still hold a Pro license for XC racing. I'm no world beater, but I've done a good bit of hard riding and running in my day. As a result, I understand that my fitness has limits and that I have to build up to certain efforts; everyone else does, too. That's a bit of a universal truth.


I appreciate all the advice that has been given to me so far. What I didn't appreciate from you, is accusing me of ignoring it. I'm taking everything I hear into consideration. No reason for you to give attitude when I simply suggested a program that I was _considering_...

On topic: In my current situation, I'm feeling very good after my workouts. I'm only my 3rd week back into weight training, but have built up some endurance from this summer of biking. I'm actually very surprised with how much energy I have going through my sessions. This is why I'm willing to try different things like HIIT to make my cardio more efficient and save me time.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Cerberus75 said:


> If you're lifting an hour and a half without intra glucose. You're going to be miserable and overreach quickly. Unless you choose to go keto than you're going to be miserable for 3 weeks.


No crazy diets for me. Just trying to eat less. I am a person with 26% bodyfat, so I do have fat stores to tap into when I'm glucose depleted.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

GKelley said:


> I appreciate all the advice that has been given to me so far. What I didn't appreciate from you, is accusing me of ignoring it. I'm taking everything I hear into consideration. No reason for you to give attitude when I simply suggested a program that I was _considering_...
> 
> On topic: In my current situation, I'm feeling very good after my workouts. I'm only my 3rd week back into weight training, but have built up some endurance from this summer of biking. I'm actually very surprised with how much energy I have going through my sessions. This is why I'm willing to try different things like HIIT to make my cardio more efficient and save me time.


What I and others are trying to tell you is that there are no shortcuts, and that HIIT isn't more efficient in the long run, and isn't sustainable.

It's a workout that has to be done at a VERY hard effort level, and is only sustainable for 6-8 weeks, even if done for only a couple days a week.

If HIIT were a shortcut to high end fitness that actually worked, people wouldn't do base training, long intervals, tempo, etc. Those things build long term sustainable fitness. HIIT doesn't. That's the truth.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Le Duke said:


> What I and others are trying to tell you is that there are no shortcuts, and that HIIT isn't more efficient in the long run, and isn't sustainable.
> 
> It's a workout that has to be done at a VERY hard effort level, and is only sustainable for 6-8 weeks, even if done for only a couple days a week.
> 
> If HIIT were a shortcut to high end fitness that actually worked, people wouldn't do base training, long intervals, tempo, etc. Those things build long term sustainable fitness. HIIT doesn't. That's the truth.


Yea. You guys make me realize that my expectations where too high when it comes to frequency. My definition of HIIT is probably more like simple intervals. Not so intense that I'm gonna be full bore all the time.

That's why I like bikes so much. I can do 2-3 hours and not even think about time. When on a machine, time is all I can think about. I enjoy resistance training, but hate cardio.


----------



## hesitationpoint (Aug 11, 2017)

If you are already doing a 1.5-2 hour workout with your heart rate consistently in Zone 2 or 3, then adding another 20 minutes on top probably gives you enough cardio for building base, especially if you are a non-racer just looking to be fit for mountain biking.

But I would say nothing substitutes for time on the bike even for some recreational riders. When I first started and I would go on long epic rides with friends, cardio was not the issue. Leg cramps were. Unless you are on a bike for a few hours, you will not overcome leg cramps for long rides. If you can, do a long exercise bike ride once or twice a month at minimum in a high gear. It will suck but it will payoff come riding season.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

hesitationpoint said:


> But I would say nothing substitutes for time on the bike even for some recreational riders. When I first started and I would go on long epic rides with friends, cardio was not the issue. Leg cramps were. Unless you are on a bike for a few hours, you will not overcome leg cramps for long rides. If you can, do a long exercise bike ride once or twice a month at minimum in a high gear. It will suck but it will payoff come riding season.


I would much rather do the time on the bike. I'm just not a winter rider. I do appreciate the long rides though. My biggest limiters are saddle sores and back pains.

I was taking regular 20-25 mile rides this summer and it definitely paid off. I would do the 20-25 mile local rides after work during the week, and ride trails with my friends on the weekends. I also did a couple 32 mile rides. It put me far above my riding buddies in fitness.

I plan to work towards doing my first 50 mile ride next season. I do this all on my trail hardtail with plus tires.


----------

